
LastPass Releases 2FA Authenticator Mobile App - 2bluesc
https://blog.lastpass.com/2016/03/lastpass-authenticator-makes-two-factor-easy.html/
======
2bluesc
Currently using Authy + LastPass. Would switch but don't feel like resetting
all my 2FA secrets to move them to LastPass.

I hope they don't make this a "feature" for their browser extensions as that
would undermine the point of 2FA. Likely to stick with Authy for fear of this
alone.

